# XAML mit Eclipse SWT



## Thomas Darimont (14. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

schaut mal hier:
http://dev.eclipse.org/blogs/wayne/2007/10/12/xaml-on-swt/
http://www.soyatec.com/eface/video/Sample1.html

Cool Stuff 

Gruß Tom


----------



## zeja (14. Oktober 2007)

Aber gerade das interessante nämlich ein anderer Renderer als der für SWT ist noch nicht umgesetzt. Das ist das was ich nun gerade mal gerne ausprobiert hätte


----------

